# FREE Mouse Breeding Colony Must Go TODAY



## gothgirl (Oct 15, 2009)

now gone to good home


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm not a mouse expert but I would imagine that all that upheaval for all those babies wouldn't do them any favours. How old are they & do they really have to go today?


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

isn't this the same person who advertised 2 hamsters and a rabbit that had to go that day??


----------



## BeesBella (Sep 21, 2009)

blade100 said:


> isn't this the same person who advertised 2 hamsters and a rabbit that had to go that day??


That's what I was thinking...maybe she runs a rescue or something


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

where abouts are you?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

kelseye said:


> where abouts are you?


she put West Yorkshire in her post, there's also a mobile number


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

blade100 said:


> isn't this the same person who advertised 2 hamsters and a rabbit that had to go that day??


Yes it is - wonder what happened to them?
I keep thinking about them and wondering if they were fed to the dogs like she said.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> she put West Yorkshire in her post, there's also a mobile number


When I went on the AA route finder it said it was Castleford.


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

Just text her to see if she has them and had no reply...


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Very weird.


----------



## waterlilyold (Aug 28, 2009)

I hope they don't end up with a feeder, couldn't you hold on until you find a good home. Maybe you should charge for them so that they don't end up with a crap home or as food.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

probably will as this person has advetised them on a reptile forum too.


----------



## waterlilyold (Aug 28, 2009)

blade100 said:


> probably will as this person has advetised them on a reptile forum too.


WTF... :cursing: are you sure, What the hell is wrong with CERTAIN people, surely your not that desperate that you have to just discard them like rubbish.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

blade100 said:


> probably will as this person has advetised them on a reptile forum too.


  

Maybe the two hamsters went the same way.


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

waterlily said:


> WTF... :cursing: are you sure, What the hell is wrong with CERTAIN people, surely your not that desperate that you have to just discard them like rubbish.


At least she is trying to find them a home. Most feeder breeders would just cull them and stick them in the freezer. I wouldn't do that to my rats, but have to admit, mice and multis would probably go that way if I was moving or something...

I think these have been a feeder breeder colony anyway.


----------



## gothgirl (Oct 15, 2009)

now gone to good home


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

How come you are looking to re-home so many animals?


----------



## gothgirl (Oct 15, 2009)

Lack of space and time


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

waterlily said:


> WTF... :cursing: are you sure, What the hell is wrong with CERTAIN people, surely your not that desperate that you have to just discard them like rubbish.


here they are

FREE Mouse Breeding Colony Must Go TODAY - Reptile Forums UK

looks like someone is picking them up later.lets hope its pet home only


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

The person who offered to pick them up owned lots of rats, mice and hamsters and no reptiles so hopefully a nice home for them.

Why on earth would someone post mice on a repltile forum however that's just asking for them to become food


----------



## gothgirl (Oct 15, 2009)

They were originally bred for food for our snakes, however we no longer have the time or space to dedicate to them.


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

The guy who is hopefully picking them up was a member on here before, he had the same name as on there, but he got banned. So he's trustworthy 

Also gothgirl are all the animals who you are getting rid of lately yours???


----------



## gothgirl (Oct 15, 2009)

Well who else's would they be? :wink5:

The rabbit & Hamsters were rescues, but the mice are ours.


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Lovely responsible person I see.

Breeding lots of little mice and then deciding they havn't got time for them.


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

ashleighhhhh said:


> The guy who is hopefully picking them up was a member on here before, he had the same name as on there, but he got banned. So he's trustworthy
> 
> Also gothgirl are all the animals who you are getting rid of lately yours???


How did he get banned...?

But I'm glad he is trustworthy and I hope he gives the mice a nice new home


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

He got reported because in a few of his comments he was talking about when his mice are born he does culling.

@gothgirl I was talking about the hamsters and rabbit mainly 

@ Cat Crazy, gothgirl said they were just for her snakes, so they wouldn't have gotton a nice home that way! At least they may be going to a person who owns many just as a pet!


----------



## gothgirl (Oct 15, 2009)

Cat_Crazy said:


> Lovely responsible person I see.
> 
> Breeding lots of little mice and then deciding they havn't got time for them.


Actually, bought the two pregnant females from the guy in wakefield that was on here, who was "Selling up" all his pet mice to make room for his fancy mice, yet now is after buying more pet mice... 

We just want them to go to a good pet home, if the only people that enquire want them for snake food, then we will cull them humanely ourselves for snake food.

If you want the honest answer we were breeding for food, because we raise our mice a hell of a lot better than the breeding farms where most of the frozen snake food comes from, but got attatched to them and don't really want to cull them, but if the only people that want mice is for food, then we'll just keep them ourselves for that.


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

I thought you were getting rid of the rabbits and hamster for someone else who's wife had left him... Now you're saying they're yours?

Nice and responsible I see...

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> I thought you were getting rid of the rabbits and hamster for someone else who's wife had left him... Now you're saying they're yours?
> 
> Nice and responsible I see...
> 
> ...


I think she's saying that the mice are hers and the rabbit and hamsters were rescued from the OP, I'm not really sure though, I didn't think it added up, but then again I just woke up


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

ashleighhhhh said:


> I think she's saying that the mice are hers and the rabbit and hamsters were rescued from the OP, I'm not really sure though, I didn't think it added up, but then again I just woke up


In the other thread she said she #rescued' the rabbit and hamster from someone else, in this thread she said they were her pets? let me find it...

Peace
Akai-Chan

Ah ok, my mistake. I thought she said they were pets.

@the OP if it;s mark that's taking them back and you got them off him originall,y it;s cos he takes any of his animals back


----------



## gothgirl (Oct 15, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> I thought you were getting rid of the rabbits and hamster for someone else who's wife had left him... Now you're saying they're yours?
> 
> Nice and responsible I see...
> 
> ...


There were not ours read it properly they were rescures.
Do you moan at everyone else that sells their pets?


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

gothgirl said:


> There were not ours read it properly they were rescures.
> Do you moan at everyone else that sells their pets?


If you read my post I apolosgised for my mistake. I only get annoyed when they 'have to be gone today'. Surely if you were hard up you'd at least take the titme to find them a good home? I have had to rehome animals in the past but I happily took the time to, even though I had no space or money and my landlord was threatening to kick me out.

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

Just got a text off Mark as i told him about them and said id pick them up as i live closer to castleford than he does and drop them off tomorrow but he said he'd collect them himself.

Anyway hes just text me to let me know they are fine and set up properly as they were in wire cages and once the babies open their eyes theyd squeeze straight through the bars and be gone.

One has 2 babies and the other female 5 once hes sexed them correctly i said id take a 2 so if anyoen wants some baby mice let me know and ill pass it on or PM me for his number.

x


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Glad they've gone to a good new home  Mark knows what he's doing.

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> Glad they've gone to a good new home  Mark knows what he's doing.
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


Pitty hes banned though, I know hes tried to contact admin but they just ignore him so hes given up hed rather be on the other forum hes one ( im not saying what its called as i might too get banned for advertising lol )

I might go up tomorrow to see his ratties and mice ( and these new babies ) see if i can grab some photos while im there thats if hell let me.

Hes got more ratties too has he took back some females from his accidental litter and rescued some rexy boys which are beautiful a little shy but such lovely coats


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

I've seen some of Marks mice and pets on his website. He really seem to know his stuff and put a lot of time and consideration into their care.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Just because the mice were advirtised (sp) on a reptile forum, doesn't mean they were going to end up as feeder mice.

The reptile forum has it's own section for rehoming and selling small animals. And you'll find that most mice and rats sold on there are for pet homes only. 

And for anyone who thinks that it's irresponsible to own reptiles and rodents, just look at me! I own 30+ gerbils and a snake. Although i don't cull any of my gerbils, i couldn't, they are pets, not feeders.

Not so long ago, i bought a pair of gerbils off a woman who was breeding them for her snakes, she couldn't go through with it though. The gerbils were kept in fantastic condition, i couldn't have faulted her in anyway


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

I think people who keep rodents as pets somehow think that feeder breeders are some sort of evil beings who don't care about rodents, when often, quite the opposite is true. 

In my case, I keep all my rodents just as well, if not better, than most people keep their pets. Yes, I do cull them as and when needed, but plenty of pet/show breeders do this and sell culled babies as feeders anyway. 

The important thing is that the animal has as happy and enriched a life as possible, and a quick, painless death. I certainly thinkt here are far worse fates for rodents than ending up as feeders or with feeder breeders.


----------



## mournemaid (Aug 17, 2009)

Well said Kirstie  Don`t think we would be going out and buying big cages and caring for them the way we do, if we didn`t care about them.


----------

